
What to do if the Space Shuttle payload bay doors won't shut properly - flashman
https://waynehale.wordpress.com/2019/09/25/oops/
======
_archon_
I visited the mentioned Air and Space Museum Annex this past weekend. It's
well worth the effort if you're in the area, and IMO a better destination than
the location on the National Mall.

